# Saint Hubert has smiled on me this morning



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

A nice jake. One of three different turkey gobbling at me this morning. All three were on the other side of a small crick, strutting back and forth. Then all three started towards me from three different angles. This guy crossed the crick while the other two watched. I said "Self, this is the dominant bird". And then I said "Yup" cause I was talking to myself.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

19lbs, 5" beard, head and neck were turned into jelly.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

That's a nice beard for a jake, I saw 4 on Wednesday and none had half that much.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I believe he was an old jake...


----------

